# Local Chapter - Chicagoland - This Time For Sure



## mg_dreyer (Jan 8, 2017)

Sorry for the delay. Had a few issues securing a location, but this time we have one.

A few months ago I asked about starting a Chicagoland chapter of IAP. Here are the details for the first meeting.

Date:
February 11, 2017 from 9 am - 11 am

Location: 
The New Rockler Woodworking and Hardware
139 South Weber Road
Bolingbrook, IL 60490

Each month I suggest a general meeting format but really feature a demo. With the talent I know we have in the Chicagoland area getting demo should be easy.

Agenda for the first meeting:
Quick Meet and Greet
Discuss goals for the chapter
Establish frequency and meeting dates and time (for the rest of the year)
Get an idea of demos we would like to see
Open forum for new things we have seen (products / videos / kits)
First demo - Turning Handmade Blanks

Since this is the first meeting I will step up and demo how I turn acrylic and handmade blanks. My technique will allow you to stream the acrylic in nice long ribbons. And the beauty is I will do it with a standard spindle gouge.

Other demo ideas for the future - we will discuss and I look forward to more:
Wood finishes
Casting
Pen Wizard
Segmenting

Just to get a better idea of interest, if you are thinking about attending please reply below. I will be making announcements at the Chicago Woodturners Meeting and The Windy City Meetings this month. Rockler also offered to mention it in their store.

Once again - sorry for the delay, but I think this will be fun and educational.

Look forward to meeting you in a few weeks.

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## Rockytime (Jan 8, 2017)

Be sure you're pak'n. :>)


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 8, 2017)

Congratulations, Mark!!!

The IAP has needed a Chicagoland chapter for years--thank you for providing the foundation!!   I will plan to attend this meeting and lend whatever advice and answer any questions about establishing IAP chapters.  Also happy to answer turning questions.

I try not to mention ExoticBlanks, when I attend IAP meetings in deference to the host (in this case Rockler).  Whenever possible, I will recommend products that are available on-site.  I shopped at Rockler and WoodCraft quite often for many years!!

Hope you have a spectacular turnout!!!

Ed


----------



## JohnU (Jan 8, 2017)

Great job Mark!  Count on me being there also!  Looking forward to it!


----------



## cjester (Jan 8, 2017)

I'm interested and have put it on my calendar. However, I'm far from certain that I can make it.


----------



## dudstuen (Jan 9, 2017)

Mark, I marked the date down and will try to attend but I may be out of state then. Still up in the air about travel plans.
Great idea! Thanks for heading this up.


----------



## mark james (Jan 9, 2017)

I'll have to check on a few things, but I'm hopeful I can attend.


----------



## Penultimate (Jan 9, 2017)

I plan on attending, looking forward to meeting local pen turners,


----------



## thrustmonkey (Jan 9, 2017)

I also plan on attending. Looking forward to it.

Ross Stewart


----------



## mark james (Jan 10, 2017)

The weekend is open for me, so I am planning to come and visit with my two sons who live in Chicago :good:


----------



## Krub411 (Jan 17, 2017)

I will be there 

Thanks
Dave


----------



## Randy Ward (Jan 17, 2017)

*Illinios Chapter*

I can make it! Thanks mark!


----------



## flyitfast (Jan 17, 2017)

Great job organizing Mark.
I was surprised that Chicago didn't have a chapter.
Sounds like you will have a couple of good advisors to help kick off your Chapter.
Best of luck.  I wish I could come, but it is a long drive from San Antonioi!!
Gordon
Alamo Penturners Chapter


----------



## dwkern (Jan 18, 2017)

Mark,

I look forward to your demo in person.  Your video on YouTube (Windy City Woodturners) have been very helpful for a beginner (Me!).  Thanks for organizing this group.

Dale Kern


----------



## eldee (Jan 18, 2017)

Count me in. Thanks!


----------



## bioguy (Jan 19, 2017)

I am very interested and will try to make it.  Looking forward.

Dave


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## BobGast (Jan 23, 2017)

Unless the weather is bad, I will be there. I can't take a chance going from Bolingbrook back up to Lake Forest to be on time for work.


----------



## onedmm1948 (Feb 1, 2017)

mg_dreyer said:


> Sorry for the delay. Had a few issues securing a location, but this time we have one.
> 
> A few months ago I asked about starting a Chicagoland chapter of IAP. Here are the details for the first meeting.
> 
> ...


Mark,
Will try to make it on the Feb 11, it will depend on the Doc.

Don M


----------



## Barnmb7117 (Feb 9, 2017)

*Hope to come*

I will try to make it also. Recovering from knee replacement.


----------



## ClutchCargo (Feb 11, 2017)

It was a GREAT first meeting this morning (2/11/17), and a big thank you goes out to Mark Hubl, the manager of the Bolingbrook Rockler store, for hosting the new chapter, and to Mark Dreyer for volunteering to be the first meeting's presenter. Nearly 60 interested pen turners attended! Looking forward to future meetings every other month!


----------



## Randy Ward (Feb 12, 2017)

*Great First Meeting*

It was a great first meeting, looking forward to April and the "Turn an acrylic pen" challenge, along with the great idea of a pen blank swap! Wood or acrylic, if you bring wood, swap with a wood blank, bring acrylic, swap with acrylic. 

 Mark, is there going to be a limit to how many blanks a person brings to swap? I was thinking maybe up to 5 per person? Otherwise it could get kind of crazy, and I was also thinking, if it is wood, to write on the piece what it is, if you have identified it. (Like, spalted apple, or locust, or something of that nature)

Thanks again,
Randy Ward


----------



## MrFrost (Feb 12, 2017)

New to the forum, and missed yesterdays meetup but would be very interested in joining, how would I go about doing so?


----------



## mark james (Feb 12, 2017)

*Pics of the Chicago IAP Chapter Mtg*

I had a wonderful weekend in the "Windy City."  Attended the initial IAP Chapter Chapter Mtg, along with visiting with 2 sons, and 4 Nieces and Nephews.  

The Chapter meeting went great!  Congrats to Mark Dryer!  You have a wonderful start.

I took a few pics just to show "it did happen".


----------



## Chris Labedz (Feb 12, 2017)

Not up on my pen kits just by looking at them does anyone know what was in the gift bag 


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## JanMan (Feb 12, 2017)

I was very impressed by the large turnout (about 50) and am looking forward to the April meeting.....


----------



## ed4copies (Feb 13, 2017)

Chris Labedz said:


> Not up on my pen kits just by looking at them does anyone know what was in the gift bag
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app



A new centerband on the Ellipse, have not got a name for the kit yet.  It will use standard 20A bushings (sierra).  Exclusive to ExoticBlanks


----------



## Chris Labedz (Feb 13, 2017)

Thank you Ed 


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------

